# '07 city jetta, generation ??



## Ada85 (Jun 14, 2010)

*'07 city jetta, generation ?? [CLOSED - QUESTION ANSWERED]*

I bought an '07 city jetta back in September and I was wondering what generation jetta it actually is? Is it IV, V, VI? Anybody know, because I have no idea. If anyone knows, please share this information. I'd like to post questions in the appropriate model forum.

  


edit: through a few comments and what I felt some extensive research, I have found my answer. Thanks.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

Could you give us some more information? From what country are you writing? What is the year model of your Jetta?

For some markets the current (2010) Jetta City is a face-lifted Mk4. Link is below for this car:

http://mx.volkswagen.com/vwcms/master_public/virtualmaster/es_mx/models/jetta.html

:beer:


----------



## .:Chr!sVR6 (Dec 8, 2009)

its just a beefed up mk4


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Ada85 said:


> ....'07 city jetta .....wondering what generation jetta it actually is? .....


That should be simple to determine. Which of the generations does it look like? Usually, the City has only minor revisions on the end caps, but the greenhouse, doors, and interior or common with the main generation design.


----------



## Ada85 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm from Canada. It's a 2007 City Jetta. 

I'm looking into buying new headlights and replacing a few bits and pieces, but most manufacturers don't have City Jetta's in their lists. Obviously I need to be searching under a different year/generation of Jetta, I just would like to confirm which generation/year that would be.


----------



## neuguy007 (Jun 10, 2010)

*city jetta*

I really like the front end...I would love to get that front end.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Ada85 said:


> .....I just would like to confirm which generation/year that would be.


Just match the body shape with the USA Jetta generations. The Mk4, Mk5, and Mk6 all have different body shapes. If your Jetta City has doors that match a Jetta Mk4, then it's a Mk4. If it has doors that match a Jetta Mk5, then it's a Mk5.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

Ada85 said:


> I'm from Canada. It's a 2007 City Jetta.
> 
> I'm looking into buying new headlights and replacing a few bits and pieces, but most manufacturers don't have City Jetta's in their lists. Obviously I need to be searching under a different year/generation of Jetta, I just would like to confirm which generation/year that would be.


Your car is a Mk4 Jetta with a facelift. I see these cars in México regularly (called Jetta Clásico). I think the restyle is very attractive.

Most parts for Mk4 Jetta will fit your car EXCEPT: all lights (headlights, tail lights, etc.), the front fenders, the hood, the trunk, the bumpers, and the front grille. I have not seen many aftermarket parts yet that are specifically designed for your car.

:beer:

edit: Actually, I should clarify the above. Some of the above-listed parts can fit your City Jetta, but it may require further modification. Example: to replace your headlights with earlier Mk4 headlights, you will also have to replace the front fenders (and paint, etc.). You may also have to replace the hood, grille, and front bumper (not sure on these).

:beer:


----------



## jaysleeves (Mar 24, 2010)

ALL City VW models are based on 4th generation...that was an easy one. The 3rd and 5th are so drastically different there's no question they are 4th gen.


----------



## neuguy007 (Jun 10, 2010)

I really want to do a conversion....I might have to see if I can get mexico parts for my mk4 they even had have gli http://mx.volkswagen.com/vwcms/master_public/virtualmaster/es_mx/models/jetta_gli.html


----------



## jaysleeves (Mar 24, 2010)

neuguy007 said:


> I really want to do a conversion....I might have to see if I can get mexico parts for my mk4 they even had have gli http://mx.volkswagen.com/vwcms/master_public/virtualmaster/es_mx/models/jetta_gli.html


That car actually doesn't suck!! I hate the City headlights and tailights...but that GLI looks pretty damn good!


----------



## crazytuga (Aug 26, 2011)

jaysleeves said:


> That car actually doesn't suck!! I hate the City headlights and tailights...but that GLI looks pretty damn good!










i got the same problem i buy new headlight to my city jetta 2007 . and everything fit ok except buld light is got a sprinter to holder and my is twist to holder in 3 pins. is hard found parts to city jetta 2007. i buy some more parts to my car but i need to look anther bora model or mk4 .


----------

